

Thoughts on OS X Yosemite, Arch Linux and Xmonad - darthdeus
http://blog.jakubarnold.cz/2014/11/16/thoughts-on-os-x-yosemite-arch-linux-and-xmonad.html

======
serve_yay
I sympathize with the critique of Yosemite, I really do. But if your problem
is "too many small things are broken" and your solution is to use Linux...

